
No radio signals detected from anomalous star KIC 8462852 - anigbrowl
http://www.space.com/31054-no-alien-megastructure-signal-strange-star.html
======
DrScump
Original study here:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.03622](http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.03622)

